# Web-

## Sandr

. 
   ,       . 
   ,   . 
   ,   Web-!

----------


## Sandr

.

----------


## Sandr

,            . ,      . 
 ,   ,       - . 
 ,     ...

----------


## Def

.     ,     . (    ).
  !  . . .  ..    .   ( :) )  ..

----------


## Sandr

!        ? 
 ?

----------


## Def

> !        ? 
>  ?

     .
    ...

----------


## Sandr

!!!          ?! 
     ,         ? 
  :  * .*          (       ) --        ,    [COLOR="blue"]    .  * .*  .   [COLOR="blue"]      ,       .            .  * .*        ,   . , [COLOR="blue"]          . 
   ,       [COLOR="blue"] : 
[COLOR="blue"][FONT="Courier New"]* ----> 
-----------> 
----------->  
 --> ˳
-----------> 
-----------> Գ 
 -----> /
-----------> /
----------->  
 --> 
-----------> 
----------->  
 --->  --> 
------------------------> 
------------------------> 
----------->  
----------->  
-----------> ĳ/
----------->    
  --> Windows/Linux
----------->  
-----------> 
-----------> 
-----------> 
-----------> Web-
-----------> 
-----------> Cracks&Serials 
Web- --> 
-----------> 
----------->*

----------


## admin

> !!!          ?! 
>      ,         ? 
>   :  * .*          (       ) --        ,    [COLOR="blue"]    .  * .*  .   [COLOR="blue"]      ,       .            .  * .*        ,   . , [COLOR="blue"]          . 
>    ,       [COLOR="blue"] : 
> [COLOR="blue"][FONT="Courier New"]* ----> 
> -----------> 
> ----------->  
>  --> ˳
> -----------> 
> ...

   . :) 
      ,    -  .    .    "",   .      ,      .  ,        .
       - (  ). 
       . :good:

----------


## feruim

.      .    .

----------


## Sandr

> .      .    .

       ?

----------


## feruim

. ,.

----------


## Sandr

> ,      .  ,        .

          ,   ,     HP... 
  ,      ,        : "     HP   ".       ,          . 
   ,   "" 29   20...    ,  29   40 ,  20 --  28.

----------


## feruim

[color=green][/color]    .

----------


## knell

-,          CMS  .  . 
,  ,   ,   ,     CMS.     .

----------

,   : http://www.by.ru
 ,  ,    .      .

----------

